# Put your funniest bunny pictures down below!



## gabriellanorton2006 (Apr 12, 2022)

Sometimes you catch ur bunnies at there funniest moments show me all ur funny bunny moments!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Dune looks so out of it flopped, thus all the pictures of him flopped. Hopefully I’m not the only one that finds it hilarious.



Dune being a Mountain Goat.

Bullet being a Mountain Goat.


Opal refusing to leave the hay in her litter box.

Easter photo shoot with a chick on top of Dune.

Dune excited for veggies.

Dune after eating a tomato.


----------



## gabriellanorton2006 (Apr 12, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Dune looks so out of it flopped, thus all the pictures of him flopped. Hopefully I’m not the only one that finds it hilarious.View attachment 60038
> View attachment 60039
> View attachment 60040
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Also just caught this. Not only is Cotton on the hay feeder, but the faces of her Mom and siblings makes it all the more hilarious!


----------



## gabriellanorton2006 (Apr 12, 2022)

They are so cuteeeeeee. But the faces they are making


----------



## Kleb06 (Apr 13, 2022)

Look at all those funny bunnies . They are so adorable even when they are being naughty.




here’s my funny babies


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 13, 2022)

I was doing homework one late summer evening and vibing to music. I was startled by a sound that looked like rabbit panic scraping, so i went to investigate. I was thinking Lümi had been spooked by something.
Found Storm inside our sink looking extremely pleased with himself. 


The mountain goat had power-jumped himself almost 80cm straight above just to get a peek, not realizing that he would need to get down with hoomans' help. At least he found out that a sink ain't the place to be and never went there again.

Lovely Musti was eating a daffodil? Dandelion? The buttery weed flower that grows everywhere and tastes like ruccola..
Dad got a pic of right before the flower was smushed between the teeth.



Speaking of flowers, i have a mugshot of Storm in the process of eating a clover. But i can't find it.


----------



## Rambobunny (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## gabriellanorton2006 (Apr 13, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> I was doing homework one late summer evening and vibing to music. I was startled by a sound that looked like rabbit panic scraping, so i went to investigate. I was thinking Lümi had been spooked by something.
> Found Storm inside our sink looking extremely pleased with himself.
> View attachment 60064
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 13, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Lovely Musti was eating a daffodil? Dandelion? The buttery weed flower that grows everywhere and tastes like ruccola..



Definitely a dandelion!  The weed that grows everywhere! Rabbits love them (clearly!)

Daffodils, on the other hand, are toxic to rabbits. Just wanted to clarify that for others' sakes since this is the time of year when daffodils bloom and are a popular Easter-time flower. 



Tulips are another toxic, Springtime flower:


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 13, 2022)

I found it! Storm's clover mugshot.


Lümi's flops were always funny because of his body. He really looked like a molten balloon. 


These two leisure photos. I just cannot explain them...



Storm was so out of it with this flop, slept like that for a whole minute, i really thought that something happened:


And Iris looked like she was fat and wearing a shirt. (That amazing dewlap poking out) She hated her spay vest with passion and i'd often needed to put it back on her. Oh, the "are the stitches okay?" ordeal...


Our then-tiny man was eating a (? Another safe weed that grows in every one of our forests and has a nice peculiar smell, also edible for humans) plant three times longer than him. He'd eaten quite a lot of it once we got it on camera.


Apparently rabbits really can't tell that it's them when they see their own reflection.. Poor Lümi bonking the door thinking it's a friend he sees.


And here he is with a face that i can't begin to describe as anything more than "üüö?"(the letters that would need his mouth shape tube to pronounce)


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 14, 2022)

gabriellanorton2006 said:


> Sometimes you catch ur bunnies at there funniest moments show me all ur funny bunny moments!


----------



## chofamily (Apr 14, 2022)

this is from last summer, after he got fixed. Mochi was a bit blissed out on his pain meds. He used his water bowl as a headrest.



Mochi’s favorite position- flopped. He’s a professional napper compared to Popper. He’ll nap anywhere.







Popper just chills.


----------



## gabriellanorton2006 (Apr 14, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> I found it! Storm's clover mugshot.View attachment 60079
> 
> 
> Lümi's flops were always funny because of his body. He really looked like a molten balloon. View attachment 60080
> ...


How do u catch the picture at the perfect moments ? I think u should be a photographer.


----------



## gabriellanorton2006 (Apr 14, 2022)

Your dog is more afraid of the bunny than the bunny is of the dog.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

gabriellanorton2006 said:


> Your dog is more afraid of the bunny than the bunny is of the dog.


Our cats are the same way with the bunnies! The rabbits follow the cats around!





I had to catch these before the bunnies hopped up to the cats and the cats ran.


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 15, 2022)

gabriellanorton2006 said:


> Your dog is more afraid of the bunny than the bunny is of the dog.


Oooh yeah In this house the bunny is the boss


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 15, 2022)

Here are some more funny pictures I found of Dusty!


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 16, 2022)

Dusty07 said:


> Here are some more funny pictures I found of Dusty!


Did Dusty get war paint on the face? What is that red powder?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 16, 2022)

gabriellanorton2006 said:


> How do u catch the picture at the perfect moments ? I think u should be a photographer.


Thank you!
I have no idea how i manage. Sometimes i just photo my rabbits for my friends and just happen to get a good shot. I was once randomly filming Lümi for my friend and just barely managed to catch on video how he shook, stretched and flopped. Sometimes my dad will also lurk around with his phone to get a nice moment. The "two leisure photos" were caught by him.

But i sometimes get photos that missed the great moment.
Anyway, some more pics.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2022)

My avatar pic of Nikki. Sound asleep, 4 legs in the air, mouth open and tongue poking out--she was a strange and very sweet little bunny.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

Eeyore managed to get himself stuck in his empty toilet paper roll


----------



## BunLover (Jul 6, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Eeyore managed to get himself stuck in his empty toilet paper rollView attachment 61537
> View attachment 61538


What? Really.... how did he fit in there?


----------



## BunLover (Jul 6, 2022)

How did you get it of him\?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

BunLover said:


> What? Really.... how did he fit in there?


I honestly don’t know how or WHY he got in it


BunLover said:


> How did you get it of him\?


We carefully got his shoulders out then the rest was easy.


----------



## CuppyND (Jul 13, 2022)

my curious bun


----------



## LassieBunBun (Jul 15, 2022)

I wish I could take pictures of my buns doing something funny but I can't seem to get the timing right; everytime I get a camera ready (whether it's my tablet or Kodak) they end up moving. Love seeing everyone's buns though!


----------



## LassieBunBun (Jul 17, 2022)

LassieBunBun said:


> I wish I could take pictures of my buns doing something funny but I can't seem to get the timing right; everytime I get a camera ready (whether it's my tablet or Kodak) they end up moving. Love seeing everyone's buns though!


Finally got some pictures! 
First is Thumper eating hay and the second is Blossom on top of her hidey house


----------



## Chelle's bun's (Aug 12, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> I found it! Storm's clover mugshot.View attachment 60079
> 
> 
> Lümi's flops were always funny because of his body. He really looked like a molten balloon. View attachment 60080
> ...


these are so fantastic!


----------



## Chelle's bun's (Aug 12, 2022)

Bunbun grooming his dog


----------



## Chelle's bun's (Aug 12, 2022)

Stevie hangin’ out with BunBun’s dog


----------



## Chelle's bun's (Aug 12, 2022)

Bun eating his banana


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 12, 2022)

Erlong claiming Loki as her squishy.



Loki flopped so hard, he was on his back, fast asleep.



Loki sitting in their food bowl 



Xiao Wu stopping me from returning to work after my break. (Before Shen's passing.)


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 13, 2022)

I have to many to count!

Photoshoots are not his thing


Indigo’s tongue is caught in the right moment:



I will never understand how I always found Indigo in a bind with her babies lol



“What these things your taking fur with”


“I think I’ll sleep… right here”


“No, I is mad at you” he pouts as I try to get him out.


Baby bunny pile!


Teacup bunny, because why not?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 13, 2022)

I have a few more, sorry not sorry.

I don’t even know what to caption this as:


“What is this nasty smelling substance?”


----------



## Sissel (Aug 13, 2022)

What a great idea for a thread . I simply just love all the cute pictures. Here´s a picture of my own sweet Bonnie Bianca (Laying upon a cool disk for rabbits to cool her off)


----------



## BigJ111 (Aug 13, 2022)

Ok, joining the thread with Miso. We bought him a small soft bed for dogs a while ago to have a comfy spot to sleep out of his cage as he's totally free range in the house during the day. Doesn't care about the bed itself but loves the pillow that was in the bed. So now the pillow is his favourite napping place


----------



## BunLover (Aug 13, 2022)

BigJ111 said:


> Ok, joining the thread with Miso. We bought him a small soft bed for dogs a while ago to have a comfy spot to sleep out of his cage as he's totally free range in the house during the day. Doesn't care about the bed itself but loves the pillow that was in the bed. So now the pillow is his favourite napping place


That is SO CUTE.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 22, 2022)

The best I have is my avatar pic of Nikki--4 months old, sound asleep, all 4 legs in the air and her tongue out a tiny bit. Very entertaining!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

Took a picture at the perfect time while Opal have as chewing a ceotrope. It looks like she is amazed at something


----------



## RabbitO (Dec 6, 2022)

Very nice looking bunny.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

RabbitO said:


> Very nice looking bunny.


Thanks


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 9, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Took a picture at the perfect time while Opal have as chewing a ceotrope. It looks like she is amazed at somethingView attachment 62870


Her face reads to me
"Eeh? Wooow" coupled with a monotone "yeah okay" type voice.

Ooh but how her white schnoss triangle is just sliiightly off-center! How cool is that!


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 9, 2022)

As i am staying over at the hospital to get my unstable, mourning mind stabilized and fixed in place, dad sent me yet another very odd-looking picture of Iris. "Dunno, just found her sleeping like that," he said.


Even the therapist found it amusing how expressive rabbits really are and complimented me on being able to point them out to her clearly.
Don't worry, Iris still has all four limbs but none of us have no idea where (or why) she hid one in this pic.


----------



## alexandra the great (Dec 9, 2022)

haha that's so funny because my Bean does that exact position almost every day.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 9, 2022)

Well, in my now already almost four years of rabbit wifery i have never ever seen any rabbit pose like that before, even on pictures. @alexandra the great can you post some of Bean sleeping like that over here?


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 10, 2022)

Ash checking out the Xmas decorations and giving me intense anxiety;



The comfiest spot for a nap, obviously;

Or for playing in;


Post rolling over;


"This is my laptop now";


"Hey.";


~I always feel like somebody's watching meee ~ ;


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 10, 2022)

AshAndMaple said:


> Ash checking out the Xmas decorations and giving me intense anxiety;
> View attachment 63127
> View attachment 63128
> 
> ...





Just a typical morning with Ash;



Pranking mum;


"am dead";


Don't worry Maple, he's just vibing;


"awww yissss";


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 10, 2022)

Maple's realisation that the her antibiotics were hidden under the orange fibreplex;




? ??;


Expectation vs reality;



Just doing some yoga in her sleep;



Maple looooved her post-spay medical shirt;


Absolute defeat;


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 10, 2022)

AshAndMaple said:


> Maple's realisation that the her antibiotics were hidden under the orange fibreplex;
> View attachment 63148
> View attachment 63149
> View attachment 63150
> ...


It's terrible but I found the whole shirt-saga absolutely hilarious;







Using my hand as a headrest;


Just casually staring at me from across the room;


Just hanging out;

Cozy;

Came home from work and found this;


----------



## gerry.geddes (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi, first post...some pics i


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 10, 2022)

gerry.geddes said:


> Hi, first post...some pics i View attachment 63178
> View attachment 63184
> View attachment 63185
> View attachment 63186
> ...


Some gorgeous buns , how many do you have?


----------



## gerry.geddes (Dec 10, 2022)

thank you. I have 8, 5 in the colony and 3 free range in the house


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 10, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Well, in my now already almost four years of rabbit wifery i have never ever seen any rabbit pose like that before, even on pictures. @alexandra the great can you post some of Bean sleeping like that over here?


I don't think I have pictures, but I've definitely seen my Ash sleeping like that!
Here are some of my favourite pics of him sleeping in the hopes you feel better soon


----------



## jeanbunny (Dec 10, 2022)

CloverRex being judgy, lol!


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 11, 2022)

AshAndMaple said:


> I don't think I have pictures, but I've definitely seen my Ash sleeping like that!
> Here are some of my favourite pics of him sleeping in the hopes you feel better soon
> View attachment 63194
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ash is beyond adorable, makes me restless/ eager to wait, knowing that next sunday i'll be home and hugging Iris. 
She shared the same "love" for her spay vest as your girl. Mum constantly woke me up at night because my lady had learned how to undo the knots at her back and slip out of the protective garment, which mum didn't know how/dare to put back on Iris. Hers was different from Ash's, i'll put pictures below.



"I tampered with it a bit but i'll flop in hopes you can't tell"


"I'll be a good girl and wear it properly. Just for the picture"

But who is that creamy floofy fellow next to her? Is it Maple, like in your username? Tell me more!


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 11, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Thanks! Ash is beyond adorable, makes me restless/ eager to wait, knowing that next sunday i'll be home and hugging Iris.
> She shared the same "love" for her spay vest as your girl. Mum constantly woke me up at night because my lady had learned how to undo the knots at her back and slip out of the protective garment, which mum didn't know how/dare to put back on Iris. Hers was different from Ash's, i'll put pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 63208
> ...


Awww she's a really beautiful bunny!!

It is Maple yes  Maple learned how to sneak out of her vest too  I had to order a smaller size to try and stop her, but she still managed it a few times! 

They're litter mates and they're 4½ months old - I adopted them from the shelter I volunteer at 2 months ago - and Maple flopped over Infront of me while I was stroking her for the first time yesterday  she's a lot more cautious than Ash!





Her fur has grown back a bit from being shaved for surgery, and she has little poodle boots on her front legs and I adore them 


Ash loves her very much, but they're separate at the moment because he's a little too hormonal! I'm waiting until the new year to get him neutered because he's tiny!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

AshAndMaple said:


> Awww she's a really beautiful bunny!!
> 
> It is Maple yes  Maple learned how to sneak out of her vest too  I had to order a smaller size to try and stop her, but she still managed it a few times!
> 
> ...


I love the poodle boots!


----------



## AshAndMaple (Dec 11, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I love the poodle boots!


I know, they're so cute!


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 12, 2022)

Iris was looking for an "artificial" snug-a-bun in between a pile of a blanket and mum.
By the looks of it, she found what she was looking for.


----------



## Livia (Dec 13, 2022)

Vidar can never decide on whether the floor or the pet bed is more comfy


----------



## beachpaws (Dec 13, 2022)

She’s fascinated


----------

